# What's your ringtone?



## bmd (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes, I'm going there.

Mine -


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 16, 2013)

& ld:


----------



## bmd (Aug 16, 2013)

I sometimes forget to turn my phone off in meetings and it always makes me grin when it starts up. 

/annoying cunt.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 16, 2013)

I downloaded a genuine wav of a GPO telephone, and use that. I like the retro idea of using an mp3 of a phone bell, but using an American one, as tends to be the default, seems wrong somehow


----------



## bmd (Aug 16, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I downloaded a genuine wav of a GPO telephone, and use that. I like the retro idea of using an mp3 of a phone bell, but using an American one, as tends to be the default, seems wrong somehow


 

Yeah I used to use that Pyxis one but then it got so popular that I kept thinking my phone was ringing all the time. The GPO telephone one sounds good.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 16, 2013)

Prince Buster - Madness


----------



## cliche guevara (Aug 16, 2013)

Gob Bluth's one from Season Four of Arrested Development.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 16, 2013)

The Prodigy - Take Me To The Hospital


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2013)

Nokia default


----------



## oomfoofoo (Aug 16, 2013)

GPO Telephone. I used to change my mine all the time, then forget what my ringtone was and sit like a pillock ignoring my phone, whilst everybody was asking each other who's phone was ringing


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2013)

Rainforest frogs, easy to pick out over background noise and it doesn't make me jump.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 16, 2013)

On my dumbphone: "Personality Crisis" by New York Dolls.
On my smartphone: "Paranoid" by Black Sabbath.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2013)

On my smartphone :-



On my work phone :-



Sometimes just the opening chord - at other times I used these similar ones :-


----------



## Callum91 (Aug 16, 2013)

Ring ring.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 16, 2013)

Ringtone:  Dr Who theme.
Text alert: Tardis noise.

Yes, I actually am that nerdy.


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 16, 2013)

'hanging on the telephone' by The Nerves.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## felixthecat (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2013)

It quacks.  Standard iPhone option. Subtle noise but distinctive.   Tbh, my ringer is almost never on.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 16, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Ringtone: Dr Who theme.
> Text alert: Tardis noise.
> 
> Yes, I actually am that nerdy.


 
Used to be that ^
Now it's this


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Aug 16, 2013)

It coughs and then says "excuse me" with increasing levels of irritation and terseness until I answer.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 16, 2013)

It varies depending on who's phoning.

here's a selection of my frequent callers







My plumber has been doing a fair bit of work recently...


----------



## JimW (Aug 16, 2013)

Just have a bell now but had "On A Ragga Tip" for ages on the old phone. Hmm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2013)

now i've changed it to this


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 16, 2013)

Phone is normally on silent.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2013)

This (for when family calls)



and for everyone else


----------



## spawnofsatan (Aug 16, 2013)

Err just the classic old phone bell ring, i'm very boring.


----------



## steeplejack (Aug 16, 2013)

for both calls and texts.


----------



## xenon (Aug 16, 2013)

It's been this for ages. I edited out the intro and made it mono.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 16, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> Err just the classic old phone bell ring, i'm very boring.


See, that's actually a ring tone because there's no bell.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 16, 2013)

When i had a ringtone, this.

My message tone is a batfink quote, has been for about ten years. "Your bullets cannot harm me! My wings are like a shield of steel!"


----------



## bmd (Aug 16, 2013)

This thread has really made me laugh. Thanks all.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 16, 2013)

The best message tone I've heard is another urb who had "message for you sir!" from Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2013)

kittyP said:


> The best message tone I've heard is another urb who had "message for you sir!" from Monty Python and the Holy Grail


Mr. QofG's text alert is Father Jack shouting "I'm a Happy Camper!"


----------



## RedDragon (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 17, 2013)

I have no ringtone. It's on vibrate. I personally find it embarrassing if people hear my phone goes off in public. Feels like everyone's listening to my conversation


----------



## Chz (Aug 18, 2013)

Used to use:


Needed something a bit noisier and moved to:


----------



## teahead (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 18, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Ringtone: Dr Who theme.
> Text alert: Tardis noise.
> 
> Yes, I actually am that nerdy.


 
You can't be *that* nerdy. You didn't mention which version of the theme.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 18, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You can't be *that* nerdy. You didn't mention which version of the theme.


Only because I stopped myself. It's Series 4, Ron Grainer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 18, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> Only because I stopped myself. It's Series 4, Ron Grainer.


 
Damn, and now I've revealed myself as a spod for Doctor Who choons!


----------



## starfish (Aug 18, 2013)

Currently its Axel F.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 18, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Damn, and now I've revealed myself as a spod for Doctor Who choons!


You need to set that self edit to "spod control". It's what made me delete the tune credits before posting initially. 

I may be a nerd, a pedant, and a patronising grump, but I'm a self-aware nerd etc


----------



## Geri (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine is the Triumphal March, from Aida


----------



## Yata (Aug 19, 2013)

the cantina song from star wars


----------



## Urbanblues (Aug 19, 2013)

Fiesta by the Pogues


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 23, 2013)

existentialist said:


> I downloaded a genuine wav of a GPO telephone, and use that. I like the retro idea of using an mp3 of a phone bell, but using an American one, as tends to be the default, seems wrong somehow


 
I've got an old rotary phone as mine too.  Reminds me being a kid when we first got our first BT phone about 30 years ago.  Got mine from here:

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/free-ringtones-that-sound-like-real-phones/


----------



## Ming (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Ax^ (Aug 26, 2013)

And I know


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 27, 2013)

i have the sound of pogofish tutting


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 27, 2013)

it varies, have a shedload on the sd card that I switch between

this week



I get lots from these two sites
http://gallery.mobile9.com/c/ringtones/1/

 and

http://www.televisiontunes.co.uk/


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 27, 2013)

Luck of Lucien by Tribe Called Quest. The bit that starts at 17 seconds and sounds a bit like the Rocky music. Need to edit it again as it's not long enough and it doesn't loop properly.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 15, 2015)

Big thread bump and very old sckool I know, but I am desperately seeking a new ringtone. Previous ringtones have included Rammstein's Engel, Metallica's For Whom The Bell Tolls ( perfect for my client group), Psyco and Batman.
So, I need something big, something crashing, something that I will hear. Doesn't need to be really obvious.
I was thinking of German National Anthem.
Suggestions please.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 15, 2015)

Well, here's mine:


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 15, 2015)

haha ! to the thread as a whole.

Mine is usually on discreet / silent ... but recently just the loud nokia dumbphone default.

However, several years ago, the boss at place I used to work in was always mislaying his phone. Getting somewhat fed up of this, the phone was purloined and "crazy frog" substituted; phone returned to desk, under the same pile of paper as before.
Cue all sorts of "hilarity" ... glad I left at lunchtime, even though I had a visit to the dentist.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 15, 2015)

I have Kill Bill


----------



## Looby (Aug 15, 2015)

This


----------



## passenger (Sep 19, 2015)

match of the day


----------



## hash tag (Sep 19, 2015)

Seeing as you raise the subject again, in the last day or two havve been thinking about this. What a beautiful and perfect opening, really!


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 19, 2015)

Broad city theme
Latino & Proud - DJ Raff


----------



## hash tag (Sep 20, 2015)

Alternatively I could go for the Red Flag even though it's a bit political


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 20, 2015)

Looby said:


> This




the Wiki about this song is lovely Looby - Birdhouse in Your Soul - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - if I ever were to get a tattoo it'd be of a small blue canary


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 20, 2015)

This is my ringtone at the moment


----------



## sim667 (Sep 21, 2015)

Mine is actually the skins theme tune, I've had it as that for as long as I can remember.

I keep my phone on silent all the time though, so have never need to change it..... It is actually a wicked composition despite it being the skins theme tune


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2015)

Iron Maiden are a bit to mellow for my tastes. Skins, interesting but not the statement I was looking for.
In a way I have gone for the Red Flag ( bearing in mind Tooting is home and work).


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Oct 3, 2015)

Smartphone ringtone- the trumpets from The Waterboys- The Whole of the Moon. 
Work phone ringtone- Zorba the Greek.
Text tone- the alternating Hi-Lo alarm sound made just before some heavy machinery starts up.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 3, 2015)

Zorba is a bit relaxed for the work.
Woild this not be better


----------



## existentialist (Oct 18, 2015)

kittyP said:


> The best message tone I've heard is another urb who had "message for you sir!" from Monty Python and the Holy Grail


I remember being asked to put that onto our Cisco voice over IP system years back. Took me ages to get it edited just right


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


>




Still this ^


----------



## blairsh (Oct 18, 2015)

blairsh said:


>



Still this


----------

